# Texas cops mistake actual weed for marijuana, spend hours doing yard work



## Bill Mattocks (May 26, 2010)

http://rawstory.com/rs/2010/0522/la...ice-departments-history-turns-mere-yard-work/



> That's because a recently discovered cache of plants, initially pegged by officials speaking to local news as "one of the largest marijuana plant seizures in the police department's history," turned out to be a relatively common prairie flower of little significance.Texas officers ultimately spent hours laboring to tag and remove up to 400 plants from a city park, discovering only after a battery of tests that they had been sweating over mere Horse Mint, a member of the mint family -- effectively turning their ambitious drug bust into mere yard work.


----------



## tellner (May 26, 2010)

I'm amazed. Cops claim to be able to identify hemp growing inside a sealed building just by the smell. How could these highly trained elite Drug Warriors make a mistake?

On the other hand, it's a good thing. Texas is notorious for starving all public services except police and prisons. I'm sure the Corpus Christi Parks Bureau isn't rolling in dough. This way a bunch of incompetent fools spent an afternoon doing useful work instead of wandering around endangering the public.


----------



## Big Don (May 26, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://rawstory.com/rs/2010/0522/la...ice-departments-history-turns-mere-yard-work/


Send them to my house!


----------



## pgsmith (May 26, 2010)

The scary thing is that the plants they pulled up look _nothing at all_ like marijuana! Surely there is some sort of drug education training that goes on in metropolitan police departments.

  I would be willing to bet that it was a wildflower area and now the parks department will have to reseed!


----------



## tellner (May 26, 2010)

Reminds me of an old, old story...

Little Nick wanted to help with the planting. Only problem is Nick was in jail. So he sent his dad a letter.

"Pops, 
Whatever you do, don't touch the back ten. That's where I've stashed the guns and drugs."

The guards read the letter and called the police. The police showed up at Big Nick's place. The went through it with dogs. They went through it with shovels. They even took a backhoe to the lot. They didn't find anything and left.

A couple days went by, and Little Nick wrote again.

"Pops,
Sorry I couldn't be there to help out. Did the best I could."


----------



## David43515 (May 26, 2010)

I hate to ask, but do they do windows?


----------

